# Making my own negative battery cable.



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

A number of folks here have made their own cables as you have suggested using 2/0 welding cable. Others have repaired the existing cable by drilling a hole into the crimp and soldering. 

Either way the common recommendation is to solder the crimps to ensure solid contact and prevent future failure due to corrosion. 

As I recall the Special Coverage is good for 10 years or 120,000 miles. But like you say, no guarantees the replacement cable won’t fail too.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I could be wrong, but the replacement cable should be covered as well.


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

Rivergoer said:


> A number of folks here have made their own cables as you have suggested using 2/0 welding cable. Others have repaired the existing cable by drilling a hole into the crimp and soldering.
> 
> Either way the common recommendation is to solder the crimps to ensure solid contact and prevent future failure due to corrosion.
> 
> As I recall the Special Coverage is good for 10 years or 120,000 miles. But like you say, no guarantees the replacement cable won’t fail too.


Ah ok good. I didn't know (I really didn't think so) if the size of the replacement/homemade cable made a difference as far as the current monitor thing. I realize going smaller is not wise at all, but going bigger I would think would be ok....just the question of the current monitor.
Thanks!

And @Blasirl, that's good to know, but based upon the cost of replacement vs. the inconvenience (for me) of going to chevy again is not worth it


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Any GM dealer, not just Chevy should honor the warranty.


----------



## Nescafe (Mar 16, 2015)

I wish I could go in and have the dealer verify the issue, charge GM for the labor and part, but give me the negative cable and let me install it. Too many coincidences when I go in for service at a dealership. Had the car for 4 hours, didn't do anything that was requested, and a week later my PCV valve goes out just as the powertrain warranty did. Go in to get a coolant leak warranty repaired for the 2nd time, get hit with a "coolant tank that won't let them pressurize the system".


----------



## oliviar (Aug 26, 2014)

For cheap you can always just get 4 gauge wire, put terminals on the ends, and just add it along with the existing wire. I've had mine replaced once already, and I just did the "big 3" upgrade on top of factory wires with no issues. Also got some voltage increase as well.


----------

